# angeln am woerthersee



## carpanglerjoern (11. Juni 2008)

Ich gehe diese sommerferien zum woerthersee.
Ich würde gerne erfahren was ihr dort so beangelt und mit welcher fange methode. Da es mein erstes mal dort ist.
Freue mich auf antworten


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln am woerthersee*

servus!
wird nicht leicht sein.die ufer des wörthersee's sind hauptsächlich in privater hand.
es gibt nur weniges stellen die frei zugänglich sind und da ist viel los.
ein boot wäre da sicher nicht schlecht!fische gibt es sicher genug in dem see.von karpfen,hecht und zander bis große welse.
mein onkel hat jahrelang dort gefischt.der hatte aber einen privaten steg und eine motorbootnummer.
eventuell fragst du mal vor ort in einem angelladen zwecks genauen infos nach.es gibt auch ganz in der nähe einige andere schöne seen.der rauschele see zum beispiel.
lg rob


----------



## carpanglerjoern (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln am woerthersee*

ich habe dort ein gemietetes haus direkt am ufer mit steeg deswegn werd ich  mich mit den öfentlichen plätzen nicht kloppen


----------

